# Swim Bladder Disorder?



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi everybody!

I've been noticing that my betta Bettito is having some problems "diving" or swimming to the bottom of the tank. He's usually staying at the top. Every time he tries to swim down he "floats" fast to the top again. Like if you would try to push a balloon into the water, it just comes up. He's eating normally, he doesn't look bloated and I don't think the filter has something to do with it. He really tries his best to "dive" but he always comes up to the surface. When he's relaxing on the surface, he suddenly turns over one side of his body and stays like that for a moment, then moves again. Could it be swim bladder disorder? He always swam perfectly, so I'm not sure what happened to him. :-(! Could someone help me diagnose him?

_What size is your tank?_ *5 gal divided tank*
_ What temperature is your tank? _*25C - 78F *
_ Does your tank have a filter?_ *Yes, under-gravel.*
_ Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? _*The column of the filter and an air-stone. *
_ Is your tank heated? _*Yes, adjustable heater.*
_ What tank mates does your betta fish live with? _*Female betta in the other side of the tank. *
_
Food_ _
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? _*Azoo Micro-pellets, live brine shrimp, mosquito larva. *
_ How often do you feed your betta fish? _*2 or 3 times a day small portions. *
_
Maintenance_ _
How often do you perform a water change? _*I just did a 100% last Tuesday and a 50% on Sunday. Every time I do partial water change I siphon the bottom. I do this every 3-4 days.*
_ What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? _*25-50%. *
_ What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? _*Ahm... It's something called Neutra-Stress. I live in Mexico so we don't have the products I usually see named around here. It neutralizes chlorine, protects mucous and other stuff. I also add some aquarium salt but in really small proportions. It's not even a teaspoon for the entire tank.*
_
Water Parameters:_ _
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? _*No.*
_
Ammonia:_ */
*_ Nitrite: _*/*
_ Nitrate: _*/*
_ pH: _*/*
_ Hardness: _*/*
_ Alkalinity: _*/*
_
Symptoms and Treatment_ _
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? _*No.*
_ How has your betta fish's behavior changed? _*He tries to be active as usual and swim around but he just can't seem able to do it. *
_ When did you start noticing the symptoms? _*A few days ago.*
_ Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? _*No, I'm not sure what it could be.*
_ Does your fish have any history of being ill? _*He had Ich some months ago, but did just great and hasn't gotten sick since then.*
_ How old is your fish (approximately)? _*He must be a year old I think. *


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

I think he gets desperate not being able to find his balance. :-(! I don't want him to be uncomfortable! What can I do? I've been watching some videos I took of him, and it seems he's been having this issue for 2 weeks or more maybe. I've been reading about this and it's suggested to fast the fish for a few days. Is it necessary? 
Here are some pictures I just took of him. On the first one it seems his swim bladder is REALLY bloated but I believe it's some optical effect.


----------



## JessG (Oct 7, 2010)

I just had this happen to my poor little fishy Alvin.

For me the only change in his diet was adding brine shrimp. They made him constipated. Following Old Fish Lady's advice, I mixed up a solution of 1tsp Epsom salt to 1gal water and kept him in the solution in a cup secured to the top of his tank. I fasted him for two days, changed the solution in the cup 100% every morning, and waited.

His first poop was a hard black ball, after he got that out, he started swimming better, but still not quite normal. I kept him in the salt solution fed him his normal pellet food that had been soaked to soften it up, then waited until I saw poop in the cup that looked more normal.

Today he is back in his tank and a happy and relieved little fishy. It took about four days to get him back on track.

I'm going to be really careful with the shrimp now. I'm switching to bloodworms.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That is what I would recommend for your Betta too-Epsom salt 1tsp/gal (Not aquarium salt) along with 100% water changes daily for at least 10 days in a QT container-also covering the top of the QT container with plastic veggie wrap to keep the air warm and humid can also be helpful-hold all food for the first 3 days and then offer half feeding every other day during the treatment

Epsom salt 1tsp/gal works as a laxative, help reduce swelling and has a antibacterial/fungal effect

Some Betta GI tract can get clogged and put pressure on the duct between the intestine and swim bladder-this duct can get inflamed/infected-the ES will help relieve that

Sometimes it can be too cold and dry air and the labyrinth organ become inflamed or in away...they catch a cold-but usually with this you will not have bloat-just the buoyancy issues

Some Betta also can have genetic problems or development/deformities related to the swim bladder as well-often called floaters-this happens at the breeders from poor breeding, poor water quality, over feeding...etc.....some get over it and are later sold only for it to show back up as they mature....sometimes Epsom salt can help these symptom and sometimes not all depending on the root cause.


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you Oldfishlady! I'll get some Epsom salt right away. Do I buy it at a drugstore or can it also be found at Walt Mart? I'll stop giving him food starting now, it's supposed to be breakfast time and the poor little guy is looking at me with his broad eyes like saying "I'm waiting!!". How large should the bowl be? I have on hands two "hospital bowls" that are 1/2 gallon, they have a thermometer. If I'll be doing 100% water changes for the epsom treatment, would it be OK to have him in one of those? Do I add the usual additives I use (I'm not going to put any aquarium salt)? I really want him to enjoy his tank again soon.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I get my Epsom salt at the local walmart in the pharmacy department

Anything will work for a QT container-I like to use something really small and clear, bare bottom so that I can see the fish-I like to try and keep the water temp at least 76F-you can also float them in a heated tank to maintain the water temp if needed, just make sure and attach it to the side of the tank so it doesn't accidentally sink

I also like to pre-mix my Epsom salt 1tsp/gal in a 1gal jug to make correct dosage and the 100% daily water changes easier and add any dechlorinator to the pre-mixed jug as well... you always have to use dechlorinator with any water used for the fish
I also add my native dried oak leaves to my jug so they will steep and make a nice amber colored water, Indian almond leaf will work too...but neither are needed per se but can be helpful.


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

OK, I'll do that then Oldfishlady. Thank you very much! I'll keep updates coming on his progress.


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

:-(! I couldn't find Epsom salt ANYWHERE. I went to my local WalMart, another supermarket and a pharmacy. None has it. I've been thinking that maybe a drugstore could have it but here in Mexico there are not many. I could go to one on a few days, tomorrow is a complicated day. If I fast him without the Epsom treatment, will it work also? Is there something else I could do?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

How odd, it is a common product here in the US- other than for fish it is used for foot soak, sore muscle, human laxative taken orally, flowering shrubs. plant food...etc.......all it is-MgSO4 or magnesium sulfate....if you have any older neighbors or garden centers ask them...you never know...until then I would do lots of water changes and hold food, cover the top of his container with plastic veggie wrap to hold heat and humidity for the labyrinth.....good luck.....


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes, I know. I was surprised that I couldn't find it. I checked the website of a drugstore that's and they have magnesium sulfate powder. I think that's it! I'll try to get as soon as possible. Thanks Oldfishlady!


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

Today is day 7 with the Epsom salt treatment, and he's actually about the same. He hasn't gotten any worse, but, he's not fine as always yet. I fasted him for 4 days before I could buy the Epsom salt, now I'm giving him really small amounts of food (5 Azoo micro pellets per day [I'm supposed to give up to 25 in a day] and 1-2 mosquito larva). He's pooping fine, very small but I guess that's because he's not eating a lot (I mean, I don't give him much to eat, he'd LOVE to eat all he could). So, I don't know what to do next. Could his problem persist for the rest of his life? Right now he's living in his small hospital-bowl. It's not even a 1/2 gal bowl, but I'm doing daily water changes. It has a little plant that I did (it has a suction cup on the bottom so it holds still as he likes to swim under it and stay beneath the plant so he doesn't get to the surface) and a leaf-bed. He's active as usual. I'm thinking on putting him on his own 2.5gal tank. I think he would be much happier in one like that than in the 5gal divided tank he used to be. He would have much more space to swim on the top, and, it wouldn't be very hard to reach the bottom and anchor himself on the plants (he really likes doing that). Would it be OK? On the good side, I noticed he doesn't get on one of his sides anymore and kind of floats like that. Still, I really don't understand what's going on with his swim bladder. What else could it be?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If this is genetic related or deformed swim bladder that happened during the fry stage and he was a faller-then he may never get better as far as buoyancy issue....some can still live a happy life but will still float, gulp or make odd movements at the surface as if to have trouble getting a gulp of air..kinda like they jam themselves up..hard to explain......lay on their side at the top or bottom, anchor themselves on things to keep down.....no bloat, poops okay, no other symptoms....all you can do is keep them comfy and prevent any other problems......

I think keeping him in his own 2.5gal tank is a good idea and I would even go as far as not using a filter or if I did- use a sponge type and just do water changes 50 and 100% weekly (without filter) and 50% twice weekly (with filter) I would also keep something over the top to help keep the air above the water line warm and humid for the labyrinth organ, even lowering the water level if he seems to have trouble getting to the top and use of Epsom salt as needed, keep the water temp in the 80-82F range, feed small amount several times a day and it is really important to not cause any temp shock with water changes...if it is deformed swim bladder he is kinda handicapped in a sense.......

If you have mosquito larva on hand I would feed lots of them to him-great nutrition and fiber to help build strong immunity

If it is not a deformed swim bladder or genetic related he may just need more time for the swelling to go down in the duct-you can also go up on the Epsom salt to 3tsp/gal with a 1tsp/gal increase every 24h with the 100% daily water changes (that are really important with this treatment)

Did you add any tannins to the water?


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

All my tanks have an under-gravel filter. I think it works great because the current is not very strong so he'll be OK. I don't think it's genetic, he swam perfectly before, he loved to dive, explore his tank, etc. I think I'll follow your advice and maybe increase a little bit the Epsom salt to help the swelling go down. And no, I didn't add any tannins to his water. It's actually impossible to find almond leaves or anything like it here. I asked my mother though (she lives in Canada) that when she comes to visit us if she could maybe bring me some. A friend of mine suggested that maybe he hurt himself while doing something and the bladder is swelled because of it. I don't know. I'll begin to feed him better then. ! Thank you SO much Oldfishlady!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

You don't have oak trees in your area...oak leaf and IAL are 99.9% the same as far as chemical compounds and use in aquarium-natural dried and fallen from the tree

When it is genetic related the fish will appear fine and then a stressful situation occurs and it can show up again....fallers usually improve and as the fish matures it show up again...but hopefully it is just an inflamed/infected duct or he has a cold and will get better...fingers crossed.....


----------



## liz26914 (Oct 26, 2011)

So what happened? Is your betta still the same? I'm asking because my betta is doing the same thing. I tried feeding him peas but that didn't help so I am trying epsom salt. 
I read online that swim bladders can be caused by internal parasites so if epsom salt doesn't work, I start him on some anti parasite medication


----------

